# I want to build a Guitar Neck



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a piece of mahogany , and would like to know the steps in building a guitar neck.

I want to buy the fret board so i assume i will need to have this first before i start? where is a good place to buy a fret board.
I need to know how to taper the neck, also block for headstock and, the profile for the back of the neck.
I do have a router bit for this, that may work well.


Rick


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> I have a piece of mahogany , and would like to know the steps in building a guitar neck.
> 
> I want to buy the fret board so i assume i will need to have this first before i start? where is a good place to buy a fret board.
> I need to know how to taper the neck, also block for headstock and, the profile for the back of the neck.
> ...


Good luck man...you're starting with the hardest part in guitar building..


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Get reading 

http://www.projectguitar.com/tut/tutorial9.htm


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

If you want to see how I make my necks....

Over on Harmony Central I have done a lot of build threads. The links are here, post #56 in this thread on page 3


http://acapella.harmony-central.com/showthread.php?t=1513446&page=3


Click on my links to the threads and thats just how I do it.

Making a neck is not harder than a body IMO having made dozens. I used to cut my own boards, but I know buy them pre slotted - otherwise unfinished, at either Stewart Macdonald or Luthiers Mercantile.

LIke most things, taken a step at a time you can do it given enough want to do it - if that makes sense.

AJC


----------

